# Most Ruthless Space Marine Chapter



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The other day I was having a debate about the different space marine chapters and their fictional beliefs and moral values and my friend postulated that the Space Wolves were by far the fiercest and most ruthless of Astartes Chapters. I found this laughable, as Space Wolves are known for their fuzzy warm feelings towards Imperial Citizens, and it inspired me to start this topic. 


As the title says, which Chapter or chapter's does the space marines do you believe to be the most willing to do what must be done? The most willing to let innocents die so that the mission can be accomplished? What is more important? Imperial Lives or Imperial Worlds? 

We all know Chaos sacrafices innocent people all day long just for giggles so they don't count.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Dark Angels? Especially when it comes to the Fallen, Voice of the Emporer.

In contrast the least ruthless must be the Salamanders.


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

Howling Griffions (pretty sure it was them)

In the Soul drinkers series they was willing to let an entire planet burn to kill the soul drinkers, they even used the the entie remainder of an IG company as a suicidal decoy.

they will not let anything even killing an inquistior get in there way to fullfill an oath


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Blood Angels but more importantly the Death Company....they are likly to kill there allies without any enemies around


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The Fleshtearers, They know they're dammed, very few people survive a Fleshtearer engagement, friends, foes, civilians etc. They are ruthless in that sense, not because they want to be but rather because they're total fucking psychos. 

Aramoro


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Blood Angels probably, Those death company oof! and also Mephiston is prtty damn hard ass and fierce


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Iron Hands- killing 1 in every 3 citizens of a system of planets whose leadership rebelled against the Imperium, that's a fair few billion deaths for what is essentially an object lesson.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

FT or the IH.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I second the iron hands chapter. 1 in 3 citizens...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The Marines Malevolent

On Armageddon they were willing to kill up to sixteen thousand innocent hostages just to wipe out five thousand orks, even going as far as to claim those people were not worth living. They are willing to do anything to kill their foe, regardless of who else may get hurt from it, because they seemingly believe they are better than the regular men and women of the Imperium.


Honestly, your being used as a meat shield by some bad guy and a marine will generally try to kill the enemy without hurting or killing you. A Marine Malevolent will sooner put a round in your head if it means that round kills whoever is using you as a shield.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> I second the iron hands chapter. 1 in 3 citizens...


An example using Earth would be if the Iron Hands wiped out every man, woman and child in North America, South America, Europe, Australasia, and 1/3rd of Africa...that's pretty horrific.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Or about 2.3 billion people. But those were chaos, or possibly tainted by it, so it reduces the severity of the act by a small margin.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I second the Marines Malevolent. They see normal humans in the same way as they do abhumans such as ratlings, beastmen or ogryns.


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Black Templars, the chapter most willing to use extermiatus in order to destroy an enemy, if memory serves they have used it more than any other chapter on record.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Knights of Blood? They're not exactly chaos-y but are renegade, and they kill enemy and ally alike. Other than that, It'd either be Iron Hands or Marines Maelovent for reasons stated above.


----------

